# Notarization of US Birth Certificate in the UAE



## dnarain (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anybody know if there is a way to get a US birth certificate notarized (not attested, just notarized) in the UAE? 

For those of you who want to know the difference - attestation is a lengthy process done at the point of origin of the document, notarization is a simple statement that the copy is a true copy of the original. 

The US embassy doesn't have a notary on staff and forwarded me to an attestation service. This service takes 6 weeks and costs $500 per document (they send it back to the state of origin and then on to the Secretary of State).

This is overkill - I just need to submit this to get an Indian visa for my kids. I'm looking for an alternative approach - to get them notarized locally. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks, D.


----------



## BettyBell (Feb 10, 2009)

I got a document notarized by the US Consulate in Dubai:
Documentary Services

The Consulate Consular Section provides notarial services, including acknowledgements, powers of attorney, and affidavits. Please note that this service is available to American citizens or to citizens of other countries who require notarial services for documents to be used in the United States.




dnarain said:


> Does anybody know if there is a way to get a US birth certificate notarized (not attested, just notarized) in the UAE?
> 
> For those of you who want to know the difference - attestation is a lengthy process done at the point of origin of the document, notarization is a simple statement that the copy is a true copy of the original.
> 
> ...


----------



## dnarain (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks a million Betty! 

I'll get this page printed off from their web and give them a visit. Don't know why the guy on the phone insisted that they don't offer such a service.

Gotta love the internet


----------

